# The Day The Dinosaurs Died



## Yooper

Long article. Enjoyable article.

The subject (person) of the article may have discovered a fossil layer that was laid down at the exact time of the Yucatan Peninsula asteroid strike 66 million years ago. And in doing so may have solved the mystery of the "3-meter problem."

It's a fantastic read.

Link: _"The Day the Dinosaurs Died"_

Scientific paper here (link): _"A seismically induced onshore surge deposit at the KPg boundary, North Dakota"_

I love this stuff. Have since I was a kid. Article re-enthused me. Good stuff!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

I bet it was cow farts that did them in.


----------



## Yooper

Those alien cows tossed a methane-filled ass-teroid at the Earth and the rest was History!






--- End of life (MCP)


----------



## littlelady

Yooper said:


> Those alien cows tossed a methane-filled ass-teroid at the Earth and the rest was History!
> 
> View attachment 136132
> 
> 
> --- End of life (MCP)



You have a clever sense of humor.  I enjoy your posts!


----------



## jazz lady

Yooper said:


> Long article. Enjoyable article.
> 
> The subject (person) of the article may have discovered a fossil layer that was laid down at the exact time of the Yucatan Peninsula asteroid strike 66 million years ago. And in doing so may have solved the mystery of the "3-meter problem."
> 
> It's a fantastic read.
> 
> Link: _"The Day the Dinosaurs Died"_
> 
> Scientific paper here (link): _"A seismically induced onshore surge deposit at the KPg boundary, North Dakota"_
> 
> I love this stuff. Have since I was a kid. Article re-enthused me. Good stuff!
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Thanks for sharing.  I too love stuff like this.  Read the whole article and learned a lot, especially about tektites and how they are formed.  

Good stuff indeed.


----------



## vraiblonde

I haven't read it yet but I have it bookmarked for when I find some undistracted time.


----------



## Yooper

vraiblonde said:


> I haven't read it yet but I have it bookmarked for when I find some undistracted time.


I think you will really enjoy it. On many levels. Not only the paleontology, but also because you & Monello have spent a lot of time RV'ing.

While I don't know if you've been to North Dakota some of the places you've been are very similar in topography, etc.

Speaking of ND, we liked it & would recommend at least a drive thru. We went Route 2 East to West before heading SW to Montana. Grand Forks, Minot (Why not, Minot?), Williston (which has the HIGHEST apartment rental rates in the nation (at least it did when we were there a few years back; due to the fracking industry)), Fort Buford on the Missouri (SW of Williston; very cool (but I was a Cav guy in the Army)).

Anyway, enough of my babble. Enjoy the article. Look forward to reading what you think.

Cheers!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## ReadingTheNews

I read this the other day, and found it very interesting!  While I loved the 'dinosaur discovery' details of the article, I really liked the personal details interspersed throughout as well: that Robert DePalma is related to movie director Brian DePalma; how Robert loaned his own fossil collection to a museum that subsequently went bankrupt, and he basically lost those fossils(☹),  etc.  (Plus, the author of the article is also the author of one of my favorite books, 'Tyrannosaur Canyon'.) 
Very good read!


----------



## Yooper

*File under, "You're Absolutely Not Going To Believe This."*

Please click to expand. It's the entire blog post....


> Lots of interest right now in a _New Yorker_ article, “The Day the Dinosaurs Died,” about a paleontological find in North Dakota that purports to encapsulate the moments and hours after the dinosaur-killing meteor struck 66 million years ago. It’s a fun read, though some scientists have been expressing skepticism—perhaps borne of jealousy? The research hasn’t been published yet in a peer-reviewed journal! What—do we need to replicate an asteroid strike to be sure?
> ...
> 
> But beyond scientific nit-picking, you just knew some liberal fossils would give the dinosaurs a run for their money in the going-extinct department. Today’s _Nature_ magazine summary offers this short item about the article:
> 
> S_cientists greeted the news with astonishment and scepticism, reports Science— partly because the big claims about dinosaurs made in the New Yorker piece have yet to be published in a scientific paper. *Some have raised concerns about cultural sensitivity*_ [emphasis blog post author]_, saying the story has been reported as one of a white ‘Indiana Jones-like’ character in the “lonely expanses” of North Dakota, obfuscating the existence and knowledge of the Indigenous people whose ancestral territory it is._
> 
> So now we can’t even dig for dinosaur bones without upsetting the Wokerati.




As you can see, very short blog post. So snipped all of it. I slapped my hand for doing so, but you can help me and the author by clicking over. Thank you! #FairUse

Link: "DINOSAURS AND LIBERAL FOSSILS"

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## vraiblonde

Yooper said:


> I think you will really enjoy it.



And I did.

A couple of thoughts:

When I read things like this I think, "And progs think they can control the climate...."  A million years from now (not 12) humans will most likely be extinct, or at least heavily evolved and unrecognizable.  Some people are alarmed by this, which is amusing because most of them can't even conceive of 100 years ago, let alone millions of years.  What will future intelligent creatures think when they dig us up and start piecing our world together?

The other thing is that it's hard to imagine dinosaurs roaming around in southern Maryland or New York City or  Cincinnati, OH, but when you get out to South Dakota and Wyoming you can picture it crystal clear because it's so vast and uncluttered by people and buildings.  A 90 foot dino and all his buddies would find it downright spacious.


----------

